# Horned Nerite?



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok I am looking for snails! Looks like I will half to pay shipping.

I was wondering if it is ok to keep a horned Nerite with a betta, since I want to give mom a snail as a gift.

Also what snail do you recommend with this stocking list?

cherry barb, upsidedown catfish, corry catfish, gourami, platies, danio, anglefish.

Would nerites be ok in this tank? Or should I give up on the snails for it?

My gram only likes the pretty nerites, with the tiger shell and the bright colors and such.... so ya. Since for some odd reason nerite snails are cheeper when they are horned would one of those be safe?


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Um any one have horned Nerite?


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Nerites are too well armored for a betta to do any damage to. They also have a hatch they can go into and close. All of my bettas ignore the nerites in the tank. Their bodies do not usually extend beyond the edges of the shell so a betta would have no point of attack.

I have a betta I trained to eat snails, she attacks them almost like puffers do. She ignores the nerite snails though and prefers to after pond snails.

Oh and if your concerned about a nerite (of any kind) being dangerous to a fish, that would be a completely unfounded thought process  They eat algae not fish. They have no poison or anything like that either.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Xeek said:


> Nerites are too well armored for a betta to do any damage to. They also have a hatch they can go into and close. All of my bettas ignore the nerites in the tank. Their bodies do not usually extend beyond the edges of the shell so a betta would have no point of attack.
> 
> I have a betta I trained to eat snails, she attacks them almost like puffers do. She ignores the nerite snails though and prefers to after pond snails.


Thanks so the horned ones would be ok to then?


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

yes just be careful when you handle them. The horns have been known to break skin. I don't see that as a problem for fish unless they have a habit of throwing themselves against snails hehe.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Xeek said:


> yes just be careful when you handle them. The horns have been known to break skin. I don't see that as a problem for fish unless they have a habit of throwing themselves against snails hehe.


Thanks a lot! The horned ones seem to be cheaper don't ask me why lol that and neater.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

WolfHhowling said:


> Thanks a lot! The horned ones seem to be cheaper don't ask me why lol that and neater.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


They're smaller than regular nerite snails, that might account for the cheaper cost. People tend to like larger snails. The smaller they are the more they are seen as pests, but breeding is a factor there. Fortunately nerites don't breed in fresh water, but people still want their snails big.


----------

